# Kindle Light?



## Paul G (Apr 9, 2011)

Can anyone recommend a Kindle light? Anything in stores (Target or Best Buy) that might work? 

Thanks


----------



## blackcat (Jul 2, 2010)

Personally I would recommend the Octovo light - lights up the whole screen evenly - I use mine all the time


----------



## kansaskyle (Sep 14, 2010)

In another thread, I posted a short review of three lights I tried, and others commented on various light options.


----------



## PG4003 (Patricia) (Jan 30, 2010)

Tastes in lights are as varied as tastes in covers.  I have several lights and use all of them at different times.  I have a Kandle, an M-Edge e-Luminator, a Mighty Bright, and also have the Amazon lighted cover.  I have different covers, and prefer certain lights with each cover.


----------



## Colette Duke (Mar 14, 2011)

I use a lighted cover. It doesn't aim the light evenly over the screen (and my husband says it emits an awfully bright beam out the side), but it works well enough that I can read in the dark. Since he gave it to me for Christmas, he can put up with the light in his eyes.


----------



## MamaProfCrash (Dec 16, 2008)

I use a headlamp. They are found at Target but nicer ones are found at REI or any camping store.


----------



## JackieAtMEdge (Aug 12, 2010)

Our e-Luminator Booklights are available in Best Buy and Staples. Staples and most Best Buy locations will probably still have the e-Luminator2 in stock. But we have started shipping e-Luminator Touch lights to some Best Buys.

The e-Luminator2 was designed to work with our compatible style jackets (listed as such on product pages and packaging) by use of a special pocket sewn into our jackets (covers). 
http://www.amazon.com/M-Edge-Luminator-Booklight-Compatible-Generation/dp/B003ZJUWHY/ref=br_lf_m_1000579551_3_62_ttl?ie=UTF8&m=ATVPDKIKX0DER&s=electronics&pf_rd_p=1291061302&pf_rd_s=center-5&pf_rd_t=1401&pf_rd_i=1000579551&pf_rd_m=ATVPDKIKX0DER&pf_rd_r=0WGBV2CQNBVCDNN392C2
4 stars with 291 customer reviews on Amazon!

While the new e-Luminator Touch has a paperclip feature that allows it to be used easily on other covers as well as paper books and magazines. http://app.medgestore.com/products/kindle3-eluminatortouch.psp
Available in White or Graphite.
5 stars with 2 customer reviews on Amazon and 3 customer reviews on our website.

Both are backed by M-Edge with a 6 month warranty against material/workmanship defects. Hope this is helpful! Let me know if you have any questions about this or any other M-Edge accessory.


----------



## Tatiana (Aug 20, 2010)

I have a Mighty Bright which I use at home and a Kandle that I carry in my purse.  I like both lights but prefer the Mighty Bright.  I use the Kandle because it's smaller and more portable for when I'm not at home.


----------



## Paul G (Apr 9, 2011)

Thanks for the replies everyone, I will check all of these options out.


----------



## KMA (Mar 11, 2009)

ProfCrash said:


> I use a headlamp. They are found at Target but nicer ones are found at REI or any camping store.


Me, too. I look like a miner (in sock monkey PJs), but it works like a charm.


----------



## N. Gemini Sasson (Jul 5, 2010)

I got a Belkin light from Target.  Reasonably priced, light stays where you position it, fits neatly in the pocket of my Borsa Bella Roo bag and works off 3 AAA batteries.  It's actually a tad bright, but overall I'm happy with it.


----------



## TripletDad (Jul 30, 2010)

The  Beam N Read LED 3 Hands Free Travel Reading Light (on Amazon.com) has 3 LEDs in a row, is worn around the neck and shines light from the chest. It will also work with books, newspapers, loose papers, etc. Alkaline AA batteries last for 120 hours. Called "best Amazon Kindle Reading light" by Gadling.com and "My new favorite light for the Kindle" by Kindleworld.blogspot.com. I read my K3 or a book in bed at night with one. Win one for free in Sweepstakes on Beam N Read Page on facebook. April Sweepstakes ends 4/24/11.


----------



## labread (Jan 26, 2011)

TripletDad said:


> The  Beam N Read LED 3 Hands Free Travel Reading Light


It looks as if this light folds up, but I see no mention of it. Does the light pivot down to make it store flat?


----------



## TripletDad (Jul 30, 2010)

labread said:


> It looks as if this light folds up, but I see no mention of it. Does the light pivot down to make it store flat?


Yes. The Beam N Read's reflector head pivots down flat both for storage and to turn the light off. The light is turned on by flipping the reflector head up. The angle of the reflector head can be adjusted to shine light where you want.


----------



## labread (Jan 26, 2011)

TripletDad said:


> Yes. The Beam N Read's reflector head pivots down flat both for storage and to turn the light off. The light is turned on by flipping the reflector head up. The angle of the reflector head can be adjusted to shine light where you want.


Very cool; thanks. I might just have to give this one a try. I like that it's not a unitask item.


----------



## cork_dork_mom (Mar 24, 2011)

I also have the M-Edge e-luminator to go with the M-Edge cover. I ended up sitting in my car waiting for my son and as the sun went down I clicked it on and boy does it work good! I was afraid that it wouldn't light up the whole screen, especially the bottom, but eve on the low setting it worked perfectly! I would highly recommend this light, as well as an M-Edge cover.

Another plus is that the light only uses 1 AAA battery so it doesn't run off the charge of the Kindle.


----------



## Lysis_and_Isis (Aug 13, 2010)

I own both the eLuminator2 in white and the Touch in graphite (since the 2 was free with my M-Edge case during a sale).  Huge fan of the 2.  Not so with the Touch, which, like a tap lamp, can be turned on and off inadvertently.

Once M-Edge adds a lock feature to the Touch, it might be viable.  Until then, I'd recommend the eLuminator2 or the Octovo Solis from experience.


----------



## Crissy (May 16, 2011)

I heard that some kindle lights have problems with the clips or something. You may want a light that has a full coverage on
the whole kindle screen. Well, I suggest you should get a cover with a built-in lamp on it like this one http://onlinegiftsdeals.com/product_info.php?cPath=3&products_id=98. This way, you no longer have to get a spare light and this one works a lot better! You got to try it.

Cheers...


----------



## Hadou (Jun 1, 2011)

http://www.amazon.com/eGear-LED-Light-Silver-Case/dp/B000Q9BWG6

I recently purchased this for reading in lower light, and it works admirably for me. Plus, it doesn't disturb the missus while in bed at night.


----------



## MpwdMom (May 28, 2011)

What works well w/ an Oberon?


----------



## MamaProfCrash (Dec 16, 2008)

A head lamp.

I love my head lamp


----------



## lovesangelrn (Dec 28, 2009)

MpwdMom said:


> What works well w/ an Oberon?


I've found my Octovo Solis works wonderful with my Oberon....I often leave it attached to the kindle even when the cover is closed as the metal complements the metal button on the Oberon.


----------



## laurie_lu (May 10, 2010)

blackcat said:


> Personally I would recommend the Octovo light - lights up the whole screen evenly - I use mine all the time


I loved the Octovo Solis for my Kindle 2 so much that when I upgraded to a Kindle 3, I bought another Octovo Solis for it.


----------



## kansaskyle (Sep 14, 2010)

laurie_lu said:


> I loved the Octovo Solis for my Kindle 2 so much that when I upgraded to a Kindle 3, I bought another Octovo Solis for it.


I'm sold on Octovo Solis also. I tried three other lights (Kandle, e-Luminator 2, and Mighty Bright), but I finally decided Octovo was the best due to the even lighting, ease of battery replacement, and no need to adjust an arm each time I turn the light on. Some of the lights I mentioned could do some of those things, but all of them had one or more drawbacks that led me to blieve Octovo was the best for me.


----------



## lovesangelrn (Dec 28, 2009)

laurie_lu said:


> I loved the Octovo Solis for my Kindle 2 so much that when I upgraded to a Kindle 3, I bought another Octovo Solis for it.


I was actually able to modify my K2's solis to fit my K3 by using a stick-on felt pad that I cut to fit., the difference in width is perfect


----------



## MpwdMom (May 28, 2011)

laurie_lu said:


> I loved the Octovo Solis for my Kindle 2 so much that when I upgraded to a Kindle 3, I bought another Octovo Solis for it.


Thank you. I checked and it's also light in weight, about 2 ounces.


----------



## milky (Jun 12, 2011)

Anyone tried a case with a light attached?

http://www.innovativeinception.com/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=16_22&products_id=24

Looks kind of practical, at least you got somewhere to put the light when you're done, as opposed to leaving your clip light lying around which will eventually get lost.


----------



## elakkljakldf (May 15, 2011)

I bought a double-headed Mighty Bright at CVS. I like the fact that they use AAA batteries instead of impossible-to-find mini batteries. The Mighty Bright works very well.


----------



## Jdswifey (Dec 22, 2010)

My husband has migraines a lot so i need a light that is not going to disturb him and that can easily fold up in my case or that can be carried with me since i carry my kindle everywhere. any suggestions??


----------



## maries (Dec 29, 2010)

Jdswifey said:


> My husband has migraines a lot so i need a light that is not going to disturb him and that can easily fold up in my case or that can be carried with me since i carry my kindle everywhere. any suggestions??


What kind of case do you have?


----------



## maries (Dec 29, 2010)

Has anyone tried this light?

http://www.mightybright.com/Book-Lights/UltraThin-LED-Book-Light

It looks like it would easily slip between the kindle and the Oberon.


----------



## Jdswifey (Dec 22, 2010)

I have the black m edge executive jacket


----------



## hakimast (Jul 23, 2011)

Here are some of the best lights for you to buy:

http://www.quickonlinetips.com/archives/2011/02/best-kindle-reading-lights/


----------



## TripletDad (Jul 30, 2010)

Jdswifey said:


> My husband has migraines a lot so i need a light that is not going to disturb him and that can easily fold up in my case or that can be carried with me since i carry my kindle everywhere. any suggestions??


The  Beam N Read LED 3 Hands Free Travel Reading Light (on Amazon.com), mentioned below (reply#11) comes with a clip-on red filter that dampens the ambient light while still giving plenty of light to read. That might be helpful when your husband is having a migraine.


----------



## Leilani (Jun 20, 2011)

I strongly recommend the Nook Lyra Light.

It's beautiful.

It has a flexible neck, extremely light-weight feel, and looks amazing with a graphite Kindle.

If you get it in Graphite, the material matches the Kindle exactly, and fits right on with no risk of damaging it.  It also fits on most cases. 

If anyone would like pictures of mine, just reply to this comment.


----------



## caseyf6 (Mar 28, 2010)

I love that neck one-- my problem with the ones I've tried is that if they clip to the "book", then the light ends up shining in my eyes.  No bueno.  So I end up holding it on my chest to focus towards the book/Kindle anyway.


----------



## Jdswifey (Dec 22, 2010)

Thanks every one I have a GE book light that GE got me at walmart before I got my kindle, so far that hasn't bothered him too much I guess I will stick with that it was like $3. Lol I really appreciate everyones input and will get one when the finances allow it.


----------

